# Destin Bridge Reds



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I have not been to the Destin Bridge in a few months. How are the Reds?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They are there all year, outgoing tide. If there's a incoming tide fish the north side drop off on crab island......


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

You can keep 2 now. :thumbup:


----------

